# finesse spinning rod



## slim357 (Nov 8, 2008)

I need to get a new finesse type rod that has enough back bone to handle some larger fish, I have a 6ft finesse type setup but am lookin for something closer to 7feet, ive pretty much spent the year throwin my finesse stuff on a 7ft UL, and in the past few weeks Ive missed some 3lbers due to flimsy hook sets. That being said i dont want to spend over $150, and will be matchin it to a stradic (older style with wooden handle before they sky rocketed in price). Any ideas? right now im lookin at kistler mag ts anyone tried one?


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 8, 2008)

slim,

Check out the Carrot Stix LTX models at Tackle Direct. They have some 7' models in stock now. $149.95 for either casting or spinning, various lengths.

7' M in stock:
Spinning: https://www.tackledirect.com/e21-carrot-stix-ltx-spinning-rods.html

7' MH to H in stock:
Casting: https://www.tackledirect.com/e21-carrot-stix-ltx-casting-rods.html


----------



## jkbirocz (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a mag ts casting rod and I love it. You may also want to look into a shimano crucial, I have a 7'2" medium x-fast dropshot rod that I love. It may be meant for dropshotting, but I use it for everything. The x-fast action helps with throwing lighter baits, but it can handle heavier baits too....I toss 6" senkos with it all the time. I love this rod and has put up with a lot of abuse for the past two years I have had it. Matched with braided line I can feel a fish breathe on my bait. Oh yeah, it is super light too.


----------



## shamoo (Nov 8, 2008)

Carrot sticks are good rods, Fenwick makes a nice rod, if ya go to tackle warehouse for 139 you can get a nice Powell rod, know what, do the Powell thing, you wont be sorry, not sure they come in 7' but they do make them in 6'8"


----------



## Jim (Nov 8, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I have a mag ts casting rod and I love it. You may also want to look into a shimano crucial, I have a 7'2" medium x-fast dropshot rod that I love. It may be meant for dropshotting, but I use it for everything. The x-fast action helps with throwing lighter baits, but it can handle heavier baits too....I toss 6" senkos with it all the time. I love this rod and has put up with a lot of abuse for the past two years I have had it. Matched with braided line I can feel a fish breathe on my bait. Oh yeah, it is super light too.



I have the same rod except it is 6'8. I agree, It might be "dropshot" specific.but it is an awesome light rod for exactly what you want. If you wait till after the first of the year I can put you in touch with someone that can get carrot sticks for $135 delivered and each additional carrot for $120 up to 6 of them in one tube.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 8, 2008)

> ...If you wait till after the first of the year I can put you in touch with someone that can get carrot sticks for $135 delivered and each additional carrot for $120 up to 6 of them in one tube.



That's a good price! 8)


----------



## Nickk (Nov 8, 2008)

wow, that is a good price for the Carrot Stix, I also have a Crucial dropshot rod in Med(6'10" I think). It's very versatile and I've fought some formidable bass with it.


----------



## redbug (Nov 9, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Carrot sticks are good rods, Fenwick makes a nice rod, if ya go to tackle warehouse for 139 you can get a nice *Powell rod*, know what, do the Powell thing, you wont be sorry, not sure they come in 7' but they do make them in 6'8"



I have a friend that was a rep for powell and I found out that they use rouge rod blanks, these blank are made by Gary loomis's son. I have 5 rouge rods and they are just as good as my loomis rods. the rod i use most is my 6'8" dropshot rod, as stated they are great for all types of fishing

Wayne


----------



## BLK fisher (Nov 9, 2008)

I use 2 deifferent rods. If I know there are lareger fish in the area I use a 7' medium heavy with a fast tip St. Croix. The other is a 7' medium with a fast tip Shimano Cumara. Both around $100 and very nice rods.


----------



## Waterwings (Nov 9, 2008)

Another decent rod for the money is the BPS XPS Extreme. Comes in various lenghts and actions, and they're $99.99 right now. I have a 7' MH model and have never had a problem with it. 8) 

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_59067_100002002_100000000_100002000_100-2-2



ps: I just saw where BPS is now carrying the Carrot Stix! :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Nov 9, 2008)

BLK fisher said:


> I use 2 deifferent rods. If I know there are lareger fish in the area I use a 7' medium heavy with a fast tip St. Croix. The other is a 7' medium with a fast tip Shimano Cumara. Both around $100 and very nice rods.


You got a deal on your cumara, I paid close to $200 for mine, dont know if i was taken or you know somebody but $100 is a grrrreat.


----------

